# Rec’s for a budget E-MTB for my wife



## Arkangel95 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey folks,

I am considering getting my wife an EMTB for her to join me on some trails

Looking for some recommendations on a good budget bike, that would maybe see 1-2 rides a month

Thanks!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

It would help to define "budget" ,also what type of "trails" . Has she ridden any bike? Did she say wanted to try and ride more?


----------



## Arkangel95 (Jun 10, 2020)

Honestly, Im not sure how to define “budget” as I dont know much about EMTB’s, maybe 2-3k??

She would be on Green to beginner Blue trails

She currently has a Trek Marlin 5, I’m trying to find a way to make the climbs easier on her since the demands of family life make it impossible to ride consistently enough to improve


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not that up on what's available in that price range. The cheapest way to go would be to convert that Trek to a mid motor drive. Even if you had to pay someone to do it, if you could do it yourself ,even cheaper. Otherwise google is your friend.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

6 months ago i bought a 2020 Giant EStance. It is fun and reliable.
Just the best buy about 3,000$US.


----------

